# strumming pattern for What About Now



## dangre (Nov 8, 2008)

Hello,

Can anyone help me out with the strumming pattern of the song in this video?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TlUDzq3VYwE&feature=related

Thanks in advance.


----------

